# Placa de desarrollo multiprosito USB - PIC28



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 27, 2008)

Hola a todos.

En esta ocación les traigo una placa de desarrollo multipropósito para pics de 28 pines de diseño propio.

Esta placa está diseñada , para usarse con el PIC18F2550, el cúal contiene un módulo usb 2.0. La placa posee alimentación propia y del puerto usb que mediante un selector el pic se alimenta desde el usb en caso de que la aplicación requiera hasta 500mA o mediante la fuente externa en caso de que se requiera hasta 1.5 A.
La placa también dispone de un conector usb del tipo b , los pines d+ y d- van conectados a los pines rc4 y rc5 del pic , por lo que quedarán inhabilitados en caso de utilizar el modulo usb. Además posee led que indican vcc y vbus

la tensión de 5v está disponible en borneras al igual que el negativo.
la placa también dispone de un zócalo icsp para la programación del micro.

cualquier duda consulten 

espero les sirva.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 30, 2008)

La placa también es compatible con los PIC18F252,PIC18F2455,PIC16F876,PIC16F870

el conector ICSP tiene la señal de VPP,PGC,PGD, y masa VDD no lo puse ya que se toma de la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 30, 2008)

proximamente ejemplos de control y algun video de la placa funcionando


----------



## asherar (Nov 30, 2008)

No has pensado en usar conectores de tipo tira de pines (*) como los de los discos rígidos ? 
Las borneras me parecen más cuando hay potencia y acá le estamos entrando a la lógica del micro. 
Yo le pondría un tira de pines dobles y la uniría con la placa de sensores/actuadores (aplicación) con 
cable plano, así queda más estándar. 
Si las tiras fueran a 90º hasta se podría pensar en poner conectores hembra en la plaqueta del micro y macho (que es más barato) en la de la aplicación. Entonces te ahorras el cableado y te queda todo enchufable. 
No se cortan los cables por mucho manipular y queda prolijo. 
Incluso serviría para usar de placa principal si el trabajo requiere descentralizar en varias placas. 
Digo, ... son sólo ideas ...

(*) molex


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 30, 2008)

Posiblemente haga una versión como vos decis con conectores tipo ICD pero el tema es que no se como se arman los conectores ICD con el cable plano , es decir no se como se montan pero tu idea es muy buena por el tema de que es mas facil para conectar / desconectar. Si me das una mano con el tema de los conectores icd posteo una version con ese tipo de modificacion que planteas vos


----------



## asherar (Dic 1, 2008)

Según la denominación de PROTEL son IDCxx. Por ejemplo el IDC20 consta de las piezas de la figura 1. 
La pieza 1 es la que tiene orificios por donde va a entrar el conector macho (mirame vos a mí explicando 
por dónde entra el macho!), y los conductores con forma de cuchilla. 
Las piezas 2 y 3 (centro y derecha de la figura 1) tienen en sus extremos unas lengüetas a 90º de su cuerpo, 
lo que les da a ambas una forma de U o C. 
El cable de 20 conductores se coloca en la parte cóncava de la pieza 2 y se insertan las lengüetas de las 
puntas en los orificios correspondientes de la pieza 1, viendo que las cuchillas queden para adentro, 
pinchando el cable (figura 2).
Lo que sigue es hacer que las cuchillas perforen la aislación de plástico. Como el cable es medio duro yo 
esto lo hago en una morsa para presionar parejo y no romper nada. Si no tengo morsa me juego con una 
pinza pero teniendo cuidado de ir de a poco y haciendo presión bien repartida. 
Acá no hay que apurarse porque si se va de golpe puede hacer fuerza torcido, y se pueden romper las 
lengüetas de la pieza 2. 
Una vez que ya llegamos a tope se ve como en la figura 3. En este punto se puede cortar rasante el cable 
con una trincheta. 
Uno puede dejar así, pero si quiere puede poner la pieza 3. Esa no da problemas: se dobla el cable sobre 
el lomo de la pieza 2 y se le calzan las lenguetas de la pieza 3 como en la figura 4.
Esto calza casi sin hacer fuerza. Es más una traba para las otras dos piezas. 
Si todo va bien el conector completo queda como en la figura 5. 
Cualquier cosa que no se vea bien o no se entienda me dicen. 

El conjunto una vez armado no conviene desarmarlo. Se puede pero hay que usar un destornillador bien fino y se debe hacer fuerza con mucho cuidado para no partir ninguna pieza pequeña. La secuencia es la inversa del armado. Creo que de 3 desarmadas apenas he salvado piezas para rearmar una sola. 
Lo mejor es conseguirse un cable de disketera viejo y tratar de desarmarlo para ver cómo es. 
O directamente aprovecharlos ya que hoy día son obsoletos. 
Los de disco se consiguen por 20-25 $ en Argentina.
El cable de disco IDE es IDC40 y de disketera IDC34.

Editado: las ü


----------



## asherar (Dic 1, 2008)

En las figuras 6 y 7 muestro el conector recién armado calzando en un macho "molex" con seguro. 
Al colocarlo hay que hacer cierta fuerza. 
Al separar las orejas del macho hace palanca y extrae el conector hembra en forma automática.

En la foto "varios" les muestro los conectores que más uso. 
Yo decia de usar los molex hembra como los de la izquierda. Los de la foto son de calce vertical, pero hay 
también a 90º. Usándolas junto con los molex macho a 90º quedan las dos plaquetas a la misma altura. 
Las tiras vienen en largos de hasta 40 simples o dobles. Son un poco caros pero para mí resultan una solución 
al tema de soldar "interminables" terminales a sus respectivos cables. 
Con lo que se tarda armando los cables, en un trabajo medio grande te pasás la vida soldando. 

Los molex hembra doble a 90º para plaqueta, que se ven hacia la derecha, los saqué de un desguace. 
Están medio chamuscados porque la operación "extracción" fue con una pistola de rayos calóricos 
bastante potente.


Referencia a conectores molex


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 1, 2008)

Exelente tuto ale, ya me voy a poner a armar esos cables y te comento como me fue, otra cosa cuanto me pueden lleagar a salir el cable plano y el conector


----------



## asherar (Dic 1, 2008)

Como costar por unidad, seguro que barato; el problema es conseguirlo en pequeñas cantidades 
cuando no son los modelos estándar para computación.  Si es algo que no tiene mucho movimiento, 
seguro que las casas chicas no lo tienen en stock. 
Para comprar a distancia directamente a Córdoba o Buenos Aires, seguro te piden que gastes más 
de cierto monto, o que pagues vos el transporte. 
Mejor averiguá en alguna casa grande de Mendoza capital. 
Si te hacen mucho problema decime la cantidad de pines que querés y te mando algunos de 
"muestra gratis".


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 1, 2008)

ok gracias voy a tener en cuenta lo que decis , mañana mismo me fijo y te digo mas o menos cuanto  me sale si es muy caro bueno decime cuanto te sale enviarmelas y yo pago el envio .


----------



## asherar (Dic 2, 2008)

Pensando de nuevo en la placa. 

Comentario 1: Consideraciones sobre el ruido en las entradas analógicas.
Los conversores A/D de estos PIC son de 10 bits. Para 8 bits ya la propia resolución no deja ver pequeños 
ruidos pero al subir en cantidad de bits pueden verse cosas más sutiles. 
El conector molex es mejor para entradas y salidas digitales, pero para la señales analógicas pueden ser motivo de crosstalk. Por eso "tal vez" convendría que el puerto A tenga dos tipos de conector posible al menos para algunas entradas analógicas, para el caso que el cable tenga que ser blindado, así entra directamente. 
Veo que trabajás en placa simple faz, por lo que no le podés hacer plano de masa. 
En ese caso conviene hacerle a cada linea de entrada al puerto A unas lineas de tierra a cada lado. 
Lo que quiero decir es lo que muestro en la figura "guarda de ruido" (debe tener otro nombre). 
Tal vez sea una exageración, pero veo que en la placa te sobra bastante área de cobre. 
También es una ventaja al hacer la placa: menos cobre para corroer. 

Comentario 2: Protección de las entradas analógicas.
Las R serie de entrada para protección bien pueden ponerse, o cambiar por un puente llegado el caso. 
Yo a las entradas que uso en modo analógico les pongo una R de 10 k a tierra y un Zener de 5V a tierra para protección. Esto es lo que sugiere la hoja de datos del PIC. Uno nunca sabe que tensión les va a llegar.
Para eso tanto a unas como a otros, los coloco en forma vertical y les sueldo un alambre por arriba que baja 
a tierra en la pata 8, ambos bien cerca del pic. 
En la foto se pueden ver algunos conectores hembra a ambos lados del pic. 
El conector del fondo conecta con un display de 7 segmentos en otra placa que va arriba. 
El de más acá solamente es para soporte mecánico. 

Esto de ensandwichar placas hace que los presets y conectores de entrada los tenga que poner acostados. 
Por suerte también hay botones a 90º para el reset (a esta no le puse). 
Todo está montado sobre una placa de prototipos cableada a mano (esa foto no la muestro, jeje).


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 2, 2008)

Tus consejos son excelentes, voy a aplicar todo lo que me has propuesto para poder mejorar la placa. Además ya me compré 1 metro de cable plano de 20 contactos con lo que tengo para hacer varios cables de conexión con sus respectivos conectores ICD que me salieron muy baratos $0.040 así que opto por el conector que vos planteaste. Lo de las entradas analógicas tenés razón por lo del ruido así que voy a tener en cuenta lo que me dijiste para la proxima modificación.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 4, 2008)

PD: Tengo que arreglar el conector USB de la placa ya que los pines no coinciden cuando armas la placa. Para la semana que viene tendría que tener armado la placa y algunos cables con conectores ICD para hacer las pruebas


----------



## asherar (Dic 4, 2008)

Una que me olvidaba. 
Para evitar que las frecuencias altas (asociadas a los escalones de las señales digitales) produzcan problemas 
se suele hacer que todas las tomas a tierra vayan a un mismo punto y sin establecer lazos. 
Los lazos cerrados, para la CC son equipotenciales, pero en CA de frecuencia elevada pueden funcionar 
como inductor de un circuito tanque y resonar a ciertas frecuencias. 
Si es el caso de diseñar pistas para altas frecuencias se puede tomar otro poco de información del artículo 
que fotocopié hace un tiempo: 
Impresos para alta velocidad


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 5, 2008)

Por fin terminé el ciclo de estudios ahora me voy a poner con todo en el tema de la placa a ver si me sale algo que podamos utilizar todos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 8, 2008)

no entendí como aplicar la información del artículo de impresos a alta velocidad. He visto placas comerciales con nucleos basados en microcontroladores pic y el tema del circuito impreso lo que hacen es hacer todas las conexiones de masa son cortas y van todas al plano de masa a 45°. Por el tema de los coenctores ya arregle el usb y puse molex en ves de borneras. Para el tema de las entradas analógicas otra cosa que vi en el datashet es que utilizan un capacitor a tierra si la velocidad a la que varía la señal analógica a medir varia con una frecuencia baja. por ejemplo cuando queremos medir un valor que le aplicamos mediante un potenciómetro


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 12, 2009)

Bueno como estan despues de tanto tiempo , sin seguir este hilo   

Acá les traigo el dieño en pcb wizard para mi placa de desarrollo v2.0.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

Bueno acá les traigo el desarrollo de mi última placa de desarrollo , la diferencia con las anteriores es la utilidad final de la placa. Esta trae todo para probar entradas / salidas ; USB ; RS232 ; Potencia ; tiene un buzzer y un LED para probar PWM.
Espero les interese.


PD: La placa ya está revisada de posibles errores.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 4, 2009)

Felicitaciones por la placa, este es un gran aporte y permite un facil aprendizaje de estos micros.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias eclipse , aparte tiene el zócalo de programación que es compatible con tu programador.


----------



## anibalismo (Sep 21, 2009)

Jonathan y Alejandro seguro son enanos que trabajan para Papa Noel, y estan aca para traernos regalos a todos! Que post mas fino ... super depinga toda la información que ponen. Yo mismo diseño tarjetas a veces, aunque nunca termino de montarlas :S (me quedo siempre en las simulaciones, y la programacion).
Espero continuarles el hilo, para contribuir un poco.

Estamos hablando


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 22, 2009)

Esta placa es antigua pero en cuanto tenga más tiempo voy a postear las actualizaciones


----------



## anibalismo (Sep 22, 2009)

Vale, gracias por estar pendiente. Ayer me fui a dormir con la idea en la cabeza, y hoy temprano se me ocurrio tomar tu diseno y programar algunas librerias utiles (probablemente ya las tengas) algunas cosas para controlar motores (que ya he hecho) y si alguien postea peticiones, seran bien recibidas .

De nuevo, gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 23, 2009)

Cuando postee la nueva versión ,  ya que la última versión que postee de la placa creo que tenía errores por eso es mejor que esperes a q lo corrija.


----------



## fedoalcon (Feb 22, 2010)

Se que el post es antiguo pero recien lo veo...va a haber alguna actualizacion de la placa de desarrollo? alguna version corregida y probada?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 22, 2010)

acá tengo una actualización de la placa ...esta placa funciona al 100% y está probada...tiene todo lo que necesitas para empezar con USB programando preferentemente en C.


----------



## fedoalcon (Feb 23, 2010)

Gracias, un muy buen post revivido!

PD: En que programa esta hecho el .pcb? El ExpressPCB  me tira archivo desconocido.....
El PROTEL 99 tampoco me lo abre


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 23, 2010)

está hecho en el PCBwizard v1.5


----------



## fedoalcon (Feb 24, 2010)

Gracias ya lo pude abrir.
Una preguntita mas, estan en el archico que me mandaste los valores de los componentes? porque no tengo experiencia en el pcbwizard y no los encuentro por ningun lado...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 24, 2010)

creo que si , que los valores de los componentes están en la placa...cualquier cosa después en cuanto tenga tiempo te paso bien los valores. Si la armas después posteate unas fotos para verla funcionando.


----------



## inglaof (Abr 11, 2010)

en horabuena, gracias por el aporte, yo hace como 4 años que no toco un PIC, y recientemente estoy en proceso de un proyecto y pues una placa de estas me viene muy bien para no reinventar la rueda.

Nunca he programado en C, ni me toco utilizar los PICs 18, pero con esta plaquilla me basta para iniciar un tablero de control para un simulador de vuelo que funcione con el FSX....luego abro un hilo con los avances del mismo... gracias por sus aportes..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 11, 2010)

Corrección de la placa v1.2 

Ahora si está al 100% terminada y sin errores...


----------



## franzrilke (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola a todos, una consulta Moyano ya o baje y lo vi con el  pcbwizard vizualise los componentes, pero como puedo ver los valores de dichos componentes :diodos,resistencas,etc.


Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 14, 2010)

hacele doble click al componente y te va a mostrar el valor....en caso de que no esté después veo y le añado a todos los valores + una lista ordenada de componentes.


----------



## franzrilke (Abr 14, 2010)

Gracias Moyano, le hago doble click pero aparecen las  propiedades de los componentes vacio.Bueno gracias por el aporte cuando lo pases me gustaria aportar a la comunidad pasandole a eagle para los que manejan ese programa.

saludos.


----------



## FRYCK (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola  a todos dejo  para  las  personas que  les interese   un entrenadora Usb que realice  para los  pic de 40 pines  es para   colocar en la  protoboard. cualquier duda me la comunican

Fran restrepo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 15, 2010)

Muy práctica la entrenadora exelente aporte


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 15, 2010)

Ahora ya tengo una placa madre de pruebas universal para hacer todo tipos de pruebas ..basada en un diseño de felixls ...con algunos cambios..en cuanto la arme posteo los resultados.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola a todos ..acá les dejo mi diseño de una entrenadora universal para PIC's. Luego en cuanto la arme pongo fotos. 
Para que todos sepan el diseño se basa en la entrenadora universal posteada por Felixls en su blog: http://sergiols.blogspot.com/

Espero les sirva


----------



## guillerusso (Nov 7, 2010)

franzrilke dijo:


> Gracias Moyano, le hago doble click pero aparecen las  propiedades de los componentes vacio.Bueno gracias por el aporte cuando lo pases me gustaria aportar a la comunidad pasandole a eagle para los que manejan ese programa.
> 
> saludos.



Hola, si lo pasaste al eagle me lo podrias pasar, gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 7, 2010)

Todavía no he tenido tiempo de pasar el diseño a eagle ....pero en cuanto lo haga lo posteo.


----------



## DMag00 (Ene 14, 2011)

Me pueden ayudar a seleccionar alguna tarjeta mutliproposito o entrenadora para pic o dspic, que ya la vendan hecha,

que tenga bluetooth, usb, rs232, rs485; en fin, que al usar esta tarjeta pueda volverme casi un experto en aplicaciones con PIC.

Desde ya Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 14, 2011)

En realidad no existe algo que tenga todo lo que necesites pero las placas de desarrollo de olimex son muy buenas te recomiendo mires en su página.


----------



## danyferchu (May 14, 2011)

hola jonathan podes pasarnos los componentes de tu placa entrenadora? al darle doble click no me aparecen los valores


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 14, 2011)

> hola jonathan podes pasarnos los componentes de tu placa entrenadora? al darle doble click no me aparecen los valores



Hola como estás. Mirá me vas a tener que disculpar, pero perdí el PCB correjido en una formateada :/ .....
y no tengo el valor de los componentes a mano...

En este momento estoy haciendo un re- diseño en Eagle pero lo voy a postear luego.

Un saludo !


----------

